# Fireplace shelving ideas anyone??



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is a picture so you can see the layout of the room I am talking about. To the right of the firplace wall there is a door which goes into my attached garage and swings inward toward the fireplace wall. I really need some ideas. I have some of my own but a full restoration project may include re-doing the mantel and all. I can do it, but want to see some other options. Future plans are for recessed lighting in the ceiling. Possible ideas I have come up with are full cabinets on the wall. I think for this space it will be two bulky. Not much room, hence the T.V. over the fireplace. Something simple to hide the tv cables and still look elegant. Any digital, or visual ideas would be great too. Thank you in advance.

Any questions, please ask.


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Here is the Room Layout.*

Space is of the essence and so is $$$ Dinero. I hear MDF is reliable. Here is the Room layout. I have tools to make every corner seemless, with no screws showing on shelving.








This is the opposite side of the room.


----------



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

What are the room's dimensions?


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are the dimensions of the room. The fireplace wall heigth is 8' 1/2" tall.


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

I was thinking something like this, but what type of wood would be recomended for the job? This would require me to re-do the mantel top and everything else.


----------



## cdaviswa (Dec 30, 2009)

What are the dimensions from each side of the mantel to the walls?


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

When the time comes to build your mantle and bookcases, if that is a working fireplace keep in mind that there are limitations on how far combustible materials can extend out from the wall above and to the sides of the firebox, and also restrictions on the size and location of the elevated hearth extension, and to the materials from which it may be constructed.


----------



## Augie Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

This wall was covered in cultured lava rock. Only the fire box was exposed. The ugliest thing I ever saw, well almost.

Outside the brick that is shown, behind the mantel section is plastered over masonry. It all needed to be covered in wood to have this work.

The feature that made this work is that flat piece where the crown terminates. Without that the detailing would not work properly. Until I came up with that simple idea I was stumped as to how to pull it all together.

I hope this helps you with your plans.


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not sure the dimensions of the mantel to the wall. I will get that for you.

I will also have to look into what the restrictions are and how far the specific materials can be off the wall. I never thought about that either. Thank you. I will definitley do my research. 

Typically, do you have to have a permit to do such work. I mean if I keep the dimensions of the mantel the same as there are now and just make it look better than what it is, and add shelves on the side, do I typically have to get a permit drawn up to code so that I can do so? I hope not.


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

From the bttom of the mantel to the wall is 45 1/4 inches. About 3 ft and some change. I think I am going to go with floating shelves that will reach from the bottom of the mantel all the way to the wall corner. They are 9 inches deep, and hollow with trimmed 2x4's inserted for internal support. I will probably attach a cleat across the wall, then slide the floating shelves onto the cleat and nail. May try to put some trim to look like the mantel around the top shelf, but the bottom two will have some other type of edging. We will see.

Here is the shelf hollowed out. It is actually a hollow door cut to size and the the cardboard inserts removed and replaced with wood...








Internal wood pieces for shelf support.








Fireplace/living room wall (better picture)


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

Something along the lines of floating shelves. Please give me any feedback. I am kind of stumped on how to get some crown molding trim on a square edge.


----------



## Celt (Jan 16, 2010)

Have you thought about changing the door to where it swings open into the garage ?

Floating shelving would be the easiest for you to install but lends itself to a more modern look (which matches your furniture) while your current fireplace is more traditional. 
I would also just look at various moldings to trim out the shelves where they would all match rather than trying to mimic the fireplace -
another option is to take off the mantel shelf & install one long mantel shelf to go all the way across the wall and use floating shelves to match 
on the sides.

You might think about removing &/or replacing the fluted trim on the front of the fireplace.

As for the cables & wires - I would hide them behind cable/wire covers painted to match the wall (we did this in the master bedroom) - it is a clean look and easily installed.


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

> Have you thought about changing the door to where it swings open into the garage ?
> 
> Floating shelving would be the easiest for you to install but lends itself to a more modern look (which matches your furniture) while your current fireplace is more traditional.
> I would also just look at various moldings to trim out the shelves where they would all match rather than trying to mimic the fireplace -
> ...


I like that you mentioned the cable covers, as I thought about that already too. I do plan on doing that as well as painting the covers to match the wall.

I did also think about making a shelf that does complete the entire wall all the way across, and I didn't think of the door swinging out into the garage because thier is a door to the side of the house that exits the garage and they may hit. I can always replace it though with a left handed door to swing in the opposite direction to prevent this problem though. Thanks for the advice. 

I do plan on having trim on the shelves to compliment the mantel piece, but not necessarily mimic the mantel. I did also think about the mantel completly taken off and just one shelf on the top, as you mentioned. This would definitely tie into the shelving and make it look as though it was built as all one picture in mind. So you mean a picture sort of like this one?:









Is the section in RED the fluted section that would look nice replaced? And if so, what would I put there?


----------



## Celt (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes - that is what I was talking about. 
I would replace those flutes with a plain, flat piece of pine or poplar.
Paint or stain the shelves & fireplace surround all the same color and it will look very sharp.
FYI - If you want to really change the look of that fireplace wall - 
you can easily add some glass tiles as trim instead of using wood to replace the flutes. 
It is easier to do than most believe. 

And if you do one long mantle shelf - you can use one long piece of crown molding; use several moldings to build up a different look; or just leave it flat and wide if you want it to look totally modern. (Just a thought - since your furniture has a modern look.) 



And better to decide now than look at it later and say 
"Gee, I wish I had thought to do (. . . ) before or while I was doing (. . . ).
The Lord knows we have been there & done that - more than once before we finally learned to look at all the options.


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

Frameing to get an idea on how to start the shelving. Made the cuts and pilot holes for screwing together with no trace of screws, thanks to Kreg jig. I used small bolts to just attach the shelving to the walls. This way I can take the shelves down if needed. Finished results on both sides. It looks so much better!


----------



## Celt (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------

